# jackets insulation, warm enough?



## JoeR

Are those temperatures F or C? I suppose it doesn't really matter, since the scales overlap down at that end. I think you'll absolutely need a thick, heavy down jacket or coat for daily use, not a lightly insulated snowboard jacket.


----------



## 1337 ride

those tempereatures are measured in celsius 
and yeah, thats what im worried about too ..
but i would like to buy one jacket to use for both, but im having a hard time finding a not too expensive warm coat/jacket that i could use for snowboarding aswell, or matches my pants, any tips ?


----------



## JoeR

I don't think you should be looking for an extremely warm regular jacket that you also could use for snowboarding, because it probably would lack the features you need on the slopes (waterproofing, breathability, tons of pockets, powder skirt or connection to pants, etc.). It would be better to find an extremely warm snowboarding jacket that you would be happy wearing on the street as well. They do make down-filled snowboarding jackets, but a good one might be hard to find cheap.


----------



## Triple8Sol

60g is not that warm. That's what I have in a couple jackets for everyday use. Go with a down jacket or like 100g polyfill if you want more warmth. A cheap option is last year's ThirtyTwo Cappa jacket. Check it out.


----------



## 1337 ride

Thats my problem. im trying to find a snowboardjacket that is well insulated, good looking and cheap, wich i can use on a daily basis aswell, but i cant seem to find a jacket that matches all those criterias :/

and thanks, that jacket was actually not that bad 

other suggestions aswell would be great


----------



## Triple8Sol

The jacket I recommended fits all your criteria. I'm so happy with my ThirtyTwo Newcastle jacket with 60g insulation, I'm thinking of getting the Cappa w/its 100g for the super cold days.


----------

